

Ask HN: Would you like to see region specific Ask and Show posts? - krizan

I live in Croatia and I feel i wouldn&#x27;t get any critics from you great people if i post something that&#x27;s meant for Croatian market (language barriers etc..) hence the question.
======
gus_massa
[Argentinean here.]

I guess it will not be very popular, but you can try, especially if it's a
project that has no equivalent in English.

Add a warning [Croatian] in the title and an autotranslation link as a
comment. I guess in spite of the language someone can give general advice like
"remove half of the text from the front page", "make the buttons bigger and
oranger", "I really don't understand what you are trying to sell", ...

I remember and interesting project in Japanesse: "What's Perky? My Handmade
Keyboard"
[http://homepage2.nifty.com/perky/index.htm](http://homepage2.nifty.com/perky/index.htm)
HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8510800](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8510800)
(33 points, 290 days ago, 13 comments) I'd really would have preferred an
English translation, but it's interesting enough to get an upvote.

[On the other hand, I think that all the comments here must be in English.]

------
mtmail
There is a user/account who regular posts about the Nordic startup scene. Some
of those posts are popular, others aren't. The posts are written english
though. Personally I would downvote/flag any language I don't understand.

